# The House of the Fallen Soldier -Picture Heavy



## Rubex (May 9, 2015)

I know this house has been done quite often but I got the chance to see it for myself (and take my own lower quality shots of it) so I hope you all don't mind me posting about it. 












I'm not sure why or how this house got it's name because I couldn't find any evidence of the owner being in the Army. The only information I could find was him being in the Equipment Control department of a shipping company. 

The owner (Tony) seemed to have lived reasonably comfortably - this is a presumption on my part after having seen his salary in some paperwork. There really is a lot of sensitive data floating around in this house, along with all the old family photos. 





















It seems like he had quite a few lovers after reading through letters I found and letters others have found on this website and given the amount of females names at the bottom of the letters! 











It seems he got unwell at one point:






A postcard from his children:






Did he once play in a football team?






It was pretty evident after looking around on the floor for a bit that he did a lot of reading into training to become a diver:






Which must have helped him in becoming a Marine Surveyor:






As others have said before, it seems like his was a keen photographer. He also seemed to be very fond of this house - I found some negatives with just pictures of his house on!











It's pretty evident there has been a lot of activity in this house, which really is a shame given how fond Tony must have been of it. The bathroom has been trashed (along with all of the other rooms) and the copper piping has been removed from under the floor boards:







































































Out in the garden was a shed, with the chest from mockingbird's post in it:






and a few other bits and pieces:











Is that a cat?






Thank you for reading my rather picture heavy post! 

Rubex


----------



## tumble112 (May 9, 2015)

Wow, so many things left to give us a glimpse into this man's life. Such a good post.


----------



## staticnomad (May 9, 2015)

Great post, thank you


----------



## LadyPandora (May 10, 2015)

Still a lot left to see. Thank you for the report


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2015)

Nicely Done Rubex, Thanks, 
I am not a big fan of the metal magpies, but I despise senseless vandals who smash the hell out of a property, often making it impossible or impractical for them to be restored.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2015)

Nice little treasure trove,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jakee (May 10, 2015)

Nice. Love the ice skates.


----------



## Rubex (May 11, 2015)

jakee said:


> Nice. Love the ice skates.



I did too! They don't look cheap either!


----------



## DarkerMorgul (May 12, 2015)

Great pictures  it's weird to think how someone can just leave everything behind


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Wow, nice. So much info still left to see/read. Shame people feel the need to completely trash it though.


----------



## trainman (May 19, 2015)

really great pictures!


----------



## cunningplan (May 19, 2015)

You did a nice job with your photos here  surprised its not been even more trashed


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2015)

Fantastic report, sad to see a life left behind. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (May 22, 2015)

I really like your take on this place
You've taken the time to try and find out more about him and what happened here. (we had to rush off to do everything we wanted in a tight timescale.) Items like the postcard from his children...
I think there is a sad story here; would be interested to know what happened.


----------



## Lissielise (May 23, 2015)

Amazing how you can find a story from a house's remains. Can't believe the cat skeleton at the end, poor thing!


----------



## Rubex (May 23, 2015)

Lissielise said:


> Can't believe the cat skeleton at the end, poor thing!



I know! I'm also an animal lover, so it was quite upsetting. But you tend to find quite a few dead animals roaming about these places. 

At Beech Manor I saw a bird that seemingly died whilst it was looking out a window - it was dead on the window sill, the poor little thing. It must have been trapped and couldn't get out.


----------

